# follow up care on returning to UK



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

hi, ive been havng treatment in Czech republic and they told me i should consult my gynae about whether to stay on progesterone after the 2WW. I dont have a gynae, I am not under anyones care.. what does one do on returning to the UK. Do I ask my doctor?She wont know, she not a specialist...
bit worried.

thanks


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello 11th Hour

It is difficult not having support when you arrive back in the UK.

I went to IM in Spain. I was told to stay on progesterone pessaries and oestrogen patches for 70 days post a positive result. 

Is there a reason why the clinic has not given you advice after a positive. Is there no way you could go back and ask them.

If there is a thread for the Czech Republic which I think there is, you may be able to look through the postings and it could be that it is mentioned there.

hope this helps

best wishes
cb64


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Hi 11th hour. Do you have a UK clinic that have been doing scans and blood tests for you? You could ask them if you have . I've been told by my Spanish clinic to take the progestone for 12 weeks.


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

erm... im not actually preg yet. im waiting to see what they can transfer tomorrow if at all. its just the nurse at fertimed said i should ask my gznea about staying on pessaries after the 2WW and i said ! what gynae_!  and then i realized that i has no follow up in the UK.


----------



## fringegirl (Apr 26, 2007)

11th hour

I'm a bit shocked that your clinic don't prescribe the drugs for you after the 2ww. All of the Spanish clinics do. IVI gave me a printed list of instructions to take them for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. They then kept in touch after I got pregnant and told me to start reducing the dosage in the 11th week and then stop taking them.
They really should be giving you proper instructions etc - I think you need to speak to them again.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am sure the clinic where you did the scans would be happy to help out with post pregnancy care.


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

cheers, well i just got back from czech and im going to give it a whirl and see if that NHS consulatant will speak to me.. tho it took 5 months to see her lst time when i asked for a HSG. as i didnrt have IVF with then cos im older than the cutoff date, they might not consider me for help, but as i said i can only ask.


----------



## Di Di (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi

I had treatment in the Czech republic and they recommend you stay on Progesterone till 12weeks. They did supply  some drugs but then had a supply problem so I just went to my doctor and asked her to pescribe Cyclogest pessaries and she was fine about it. When I have had IVF in the UK they have also recommended staying on the pessaries till 12 weeks. 

You could perhaps try your doctor even if she won't pescribe you on NHS, they are not very expensive privately

Good luck

Di


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi,

Your GP could prescribe the progesterone and/or estrogen support, even if they did it under a private prescription.  If you down regulated for your egg collection, which I am sure you did, if you do not take the support it is unlikely you will get pregnant as your body's natural hormones have been 'switched off'.  You must take at least progesterone support during the 2ww and continue if you are pregnant.

I would insist that they give me enough progesterone to be going on with.  Be firm.

Good luck with your transfer,
Nadinex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Progesterone is actually quite a cheap drug, so my GP was happy to px it once he'd checked that was what I was meant to have.

I went in this morning and got pxed oestrogen and baby aspirin too, so they're being very good.

But it does feel as if I have to tell them how to treat me all the way!

xx


----------

